
One Bitcoin is now worth more than one ounce of gold - ogezi
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/02/one-bitcoin-is-now-worth-more-than-one-ounce-of-gold/
======
pulse7
So sell the gold and buy bitcoins... :-) (JOKE!)

~~~
ogezi
> So sell the gold and buy bitcoins... :-) (JOKE!) Haha

On a more serious note, I think that bitcoin is a bit too expensive right now.
It seems to have been pushed up from demand from China [0] some time ago, but
I seems that the Chinese government tried to stop it [1]. I don't know where
demand right now is from, though.

I'd be remiss if I didn't say also that it's amazing that bitcoin is something
that is much less associated with criminals and the dark economy as it was in
the past and is now being popularly used for some really noble things. Same
for blockchain.

[0] [https://cointelegraph.com/news/china-restricts-gold-
importat...](https://cointelegraph.com/news/china-restricts-gold-importation-
increasing-bitcoin-demand) [1]
[http://www.bbc.com/news/business-38591929](http://www.bbc.com/news/business-38591929)

